# Lindsay kann mit ihrer Vagina Millionen verdienen



## AMUN (29 Okt. 2011)

*Obwohl Lindsay Lohan gerade mal wieder mächtig Stress mit dem Gericht hat, bekommt sie ein lukratives Angebot nach dem nächsten. Zuerst der Playboy und nun ein eigenes Sex-Spielzeug.*

Kaum hat Lindsay Lohan (25) ihr Foto-Shooting für den amerikanischen Playboy im Kasten, wartet schon das nächste schlüpfrige Projekt auf die Blondine. Die Entwicklung eines eigenen Sex-Spielzeuges.

Und das soll, so die US-Firma «FleshLight», so originalgetreu wie möglich hergestellt werden. Dafür müsste Lindsay allerdings dem Abdruck ihres Genital-Bereichs zustimmen. Das würde ihr eine Million Dollar einbringen.

Ein Angebot soll Lohans Sprecherin bereits vorliegen, so der Internetdienst «TMZ». Lindsay habe dies aber noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, brauche sie auch nicht. «Lindsay würde für kein Geld der Welt solch ein Angebot annehmen», heisst es aus Insiderkreisen.

Wenn es um ihren nackten Körper geht, ziert sich Lindsay eigentlich nicht sehr. Beim Angebot des US-Playboy für knapp eine Million Dollar blank zu ziehen, soll Lohan nicht lange überlegt haben. 


################

FleshLight? Ist das nee Taschenlampe für untenrum


----------



## posemuckel (29 Okt. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> «Lindsay würde für kein Geld der Welt solch ein Angebot annehmen», heisst es aus Insiderkreisen.



Da verwett' ich meinen Arsch auf's Gegenteil!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommie3 (31 Okt. 2011)

Können die ihre Muschi nicht von Bildern her nachmodellieren?Gibts doch ein paar von


----------



## Bottles (6 Nov. 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie das annimmt. So weit ich weiß wurden bisher nur Fleshlight-Vaginanachbildungen von Pornostars gemacht und für ne "gewöhnliche" Schauspielerin/ehemalige Sängerin(oder singt die immer noch?) wird das wohl kaum besonders förderlich für die Karriere sein. Das ist doch nochmal was ganz anderes als ein Playboyshooting.


btw.: Als Besitzer einer Fleshlight kann ich die Dinger übrigens durchaus empfehlen ;-) (gibts sogar bei Amazon)
(wer mehr drüber wissen möchte, kann ja ne PN schreiben^^ Freu mich immer über Post  )


----------

